# Whats your myspace?



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2007)

So I finally got on myspace. I called it gay for a long time, but now people are asking me to debug their fucking myspace pages, so I was at a party last Saturday, and this dude offered me 50 bucks to fix his myspace from sending out mass spam. 

Since I was having to do this shit, I thought it would be smart to make an account. I can now see how people can get lost in creativity. I haven't even added much, but I spent 3 hours just fucking around and looking at different band pages. 

Anywho, add me to your friend list if you have a myspace page. The only friends I have are Repro and Akira.

www.myspace.com/keljubenrezy


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 2, 2007)

ooooOOOOhoooo!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2007)

everyone that has a myspace page it would be appreciated if you added a link to IronMagazine.com


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jul 2, 2007)

www.myspace.com/funk6490


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 2, 2007)

MySpace is gay, I do have a facebook though.


----------



## SYN (Jul 2, 2007)

i'm in ur band stealin' ur groupies


----------



## danny81 (Jul 2, 2007)

fletch thres no way you weigh 145


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 2, 2007)

www.myspace.com/steelwarriorofdeath


----------



## DontStop (Jul 2, 2007)

i dont have it but i have facebook


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jul 3, 2007)

danny81 said:


> fletch thres no way you weigh 145



Why?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 3, 2007)

www.myspace.com/the_burning_of_babylon


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

DontStop said:


> i dont have it but i have facebook



For some reason i have a Myspace, a Facebook, AND a Livejournal.

Im just a bad haircut away from being emo...


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Anywho, add me to your friend list if you have a myspace page. The only friends I have are Repro and Akira.
> 
> www.myspace.com/keljubenrezy



Hey, I was your first friend!

myspace.com/meatzatk


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 3, 2007)

www.myspace.com/iaindaniel

I mainly use facebook though.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 3, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Hey, I was your first friend!
> 
> myspace.com/meatzatk



Oh yeah, I said akira, but I meant it was actually you.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 3, 2007)

Why don't you all add your facebook link/name as well. I used to have myspace but i hate it and hardly ever used it. If you want to add me to your friends list on facebook, send me a PM or link it on here.


----------



## DontStop (Jul 3, 2007)

I dont know. i was never into the whole myspace thing because i didnt think that many people would be interested in mine haha. the only reason i have facebook is because i was peer pressured into it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2007)

Prince said:


> everyone that has a myspace page it would be appreciated if you added a link to IronMagazine.com



Hah, I actually put a banner on my site months ago just to gloat.


----------



## danny81 (Jul 3, 2007)

fletch you look atlelast 170


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2007)

Not with those numbers...  But he has not updated in a while.

Also whats his height..?


----------



## david (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't have a myspace!  

PS.  don't look down below!  LMAO!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> So I finally got on myspace. I called it gay for a long time, but now people are asking me to debug their fucking myspace pages, so I was at a party last Saturday, and this dude offered me 50 bucks to fix his myspace from sending out mass spam.
> 
> Since I was having to do this shit, I thought it would be smart to make an account. I can now see how people can get lost in creativity. I haven't even added much, but I spent 3 hours just fucking around and looking at different band pages.
> 
> ...




Debug?  Whats with these dipshits fucking up their own computers..

I usually stay away from posting bulletins, especially surveys, but I know that spam shit comes from add ons, like layout proggies or stupid shit that enables you to see who looks at your profile.

Why care who looks at your profile?  

To see if an ex looks at it?  They are!  

To see if someone hot looks at it?  Well, if they didnt message you, then they dont think youre hot..


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Debug?  Whats with these dipshits fucking up their own computers..
> 
> I usually stay away from posting bulletins, especially surveys, but I know that spam shit comes from add ons, like layout proggies or stupid shit that enables you to see who looks at your profile.
> 
> ...



I put that frapper on my page. I can at least see where the ISP is of the people that look at my page. Someone in New Jersey and someone in Tennessee blows my page up daily, I mean like 10 views a day.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jul 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Not with those numbers...  But he has not updated in a while.
> 
> Also whats his height..?





Na, I'm in horrible shape right now.  I haven't lifted consistently for about a year now.  I quit for like 6 months because of some issues (broken hand, alcohol problem...)  then I tried to start back up about 2 months ago and I hurt my wrist in softball so I didn't really get to start rolling again.  When I was in my tip top shape, I was at the most about 155.  I don't know why but people were always surprised when I used to tell them my weight, everyone thought what you did danny,  people thought I was more like 170 - 180.  The other day my mom commented on how much muscle I've lost and said I look really skinny now


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2007)

david said:


> I don't have a myspace!
> 
> PS. don't look down below! LMAO!!!


ho-lee-crap! You exist!   how's things?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 3, 2007)

Little Wing


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2007)

Mine is in my sig.


----------



## IJ300 (Jul 3, 2007)

www.myspace.com/stillsomethingserious...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 3, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Why don't you all add your facebook link/name as well. I used to have myspace but i hate it and hardly ever used it. If you want to add me to your friends list on facebook, send me a PM or link it on here.



Add me, you shit stain.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> www.myspace.com/iaindaniel
> 
> I mainly use facebook though.



I don't want you to add me...  You're too old, chicks don't dig it.


----------



## Rubes (Jul 3, 2007)

myspace.com/rubes44


----------



## KentDog (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't really use MySpace anymore, but feel free to add me if you'd like. Maybe send a message too letting me know your username on IM since some of you don't have pictures up here.

www.myspace.com/wokmastak
Facebook: Kent Liu (Iowa)


----------



## katt (Jul 3, 2007)

www.myspace.com/katt981


----------



## danny81 (Jul 3, 2007)

wow kent i didnt expect you to be asian


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 3, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't want you to add me...  You're too old, chicks don't dig it.



That is alright you are into the gay.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That is alright you are into the gay.



Good point, lets be friends.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 3, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Add me, you shit stain.



I don't know your name dummy. I hope you were able to wipe that shit stain off your face after i ate all those beans.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 3, 2007)

danny81 said:


> wow kent i didnt expect you to be asian





Kentdog is an Asian prettyboy.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jul 3, 2007)

www.myspace.com/jaredwiese

I have one for my Fetus 'character' too


----------



## KentDog (Jul 3, 2007)

danny81 said:


> wow kent i didnt expect you to be asian


SURPRISE!



KelJu said:


> Kentdog is an Asian prettyboy.


 
Is that why I haven't gotten any friend requests?


----------



## danny81 (Jul 3, 2007)

no its because we cant add u unless we now ur last name or email address


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jul 3, 2007)

www.myspace.com/fetusarusrex


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 4, 2007)

danny81 said:


> no its because we cant add u unless we now ur last name or email address






KentDog said:


> I don't really use MySpace anymore, but feel free to add me if you'd like. Maybe send a message too letting me know your username on IM since some of you don't have pictures up here.
> 
> www.myspace.com/wokmastak
> Facebook: Kent Liu (Iowa)


----------



## KentDog (Jul 4, 2007)

I didn't know you needed a last name to add someone now, but I haven't been using MySpace much anymore (mainly on Facebook).


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jul 4, 2007)

KentDog said:


> I didn't know you needed a last name to add someone now, but I haven't been using MySpace much anymore (mainly on Facebook).



you dont HAVE to have it that way, you have your profile set to private

check your account settings


----------



## DontStop (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm adding yoiu kentdog. Anyone here with facebook I'll add.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 4, 2007)

What's the deal with all that myspace stuff anyway? What's the point? I get at least 1 invitation everyday from someone I hardly know to their myspace or similar site.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 4, 2007)

KentDog said:


> SURPRISE!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why I haven't gotten any friend requests?



IT wouldn't let me add you, because I didn't know your last name


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 4, 2007)

don't have myspace but I was finally talked into getting facebook by some friends, if anyone wants to add me > Nick Whynot


----------



## maniclion (Jul 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> IT wouldn't let me add you, because I didn't know your last name


His Facebook is Kent Liu


----------



## KelJu (Jul 4, 2007)

maniclion said:


> His Facebook is Kent Liu



I know, I read LW's post as soon as I posted, and added him.


----------



## KentDog (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, got your adds. I forgot I had my page on private, I threw it on there to keep psycho ex-girlfriends from stalking my page (one ex went as far as messaging a current girlfriend to talk trash, ).


----------



## DontStop (Jul 4, 2007)

Ahh add me!!!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 5, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Ahh add me!!!



I tried to add you on facebook, but a search of the name you gave returned nothing.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I tried to add you on facebook, but a search of the name you gave returned nothing.



Strange, it worked when I tried it again.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I don't know your name dummy. I hope you were able to wipe that shit stain off your face after i ate all those beans.



The name is Jordan.  Justin Jordan.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> The name is Jordan.  Justin Jordan.



Is that your real name or is it a joke? I searched the name and it was like 3 pages but none of the pictures/colleges matches you.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

It's my real name.  Indiana University, Class of 2010.  I think I'm the only white kid with my name on all of facebook.  Yup, my name is pretty "fly" and "chill."


----------



## DontStop (Jul 5, 2007)

Cayla Nordquist didn;t return results? Worked for Justin


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 5, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Cayla Nordquist didn;t return results? Worked for Justin



Why don't you just make a myspace page?


----------



## DontStop (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not on the internet enough to care about a myspace. Haha I was peer pressured into facebook


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2007)

Bullshit.  If you have time for this forum, you have time for myspace.


----------



## DontStop (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know. Seems like a waste of time and effort to me.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2007)

It is, but who cares.  Its better than a lot of things.

When I am at home, I go back and forth between this forum (and others) and myspace.  I do that until someone calls or I go out.


----------



## DontStop (Jul 5, 2007)

Well i have a nexopia and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 5, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I don't know. Seems like a waste of time and effort to me.



Nah, its fun.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm surprised you guys favor MySpace to Facebook.  To me, it doesn't even compare.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2007)

What can you do on Facebook that you cant on Myspace?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know 1 person that has facebook.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2007)

truthfully, i wasnt being sarcastic in my post, I really want to know whats it got going for it.

Myspace is pretty huge and until someone says what Facebook has that is significantly different from its 'competition,' Ill stick to what works.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> truthfully, i wasnt being sarcastic in my post



Me neither. I don't know 1 person that uses facebook.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> What can you do on Facebook that you cant on Myspace?



Facebook is a lot more professional looking, a lot more generic which I love.  You can go to a Facebook page and not have to scour through loads of pointless shit to find what you're looking for.

Facebook is a lot more popular amongst college students.  Infact, if you have  a MySpace you're considered a wierdo.

I don't know.  To each his own.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Facebook is a lot more professional looking, a lot more generic which I love.  You can go to a Facebook page and not have to scour through loads of pointless shit to find what you're looking for.
> 
> Facebook is a lot more popular amongst college students.  Infact, if you have  a MySpace you're considered a wierdo.
> 
> I don't know.  To each his own.



Hmmm 28 million people on facebook, or 200 million on myspace. 

I'll stick with myspace.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 5, 2007)

seems like you can't really even look around facebook without registering but from what i can see it looks like myspace minus the personality. i'd rather be a weirdo than a generic conformist. generic conformist... isn't that redundant?   

maybe it's cool but i've met some really nice people on myspace from germany, italy, france, canada, slovakia... it's nice getting to know people so different than ones i would commonly get to know in my area.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

Yea, I don't give a shit what you prefer.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Hmmm 28 million people on facebook, or 200 million on myspace.
> 
> I'll stick with myspace.



you need to register to look at facebook so who knows if they stay? i register for a lot of sites, look around n never go back.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> seems like you can't really even look around facebook without registering but from what i can see it looks like myspace minus the personality. i'd rather be a weirdo than a generic conformist. generic conformist... isn't that redundant?
> 
> maybe it's cool but i've met some really nice people on myspace from germany, italy, france, canada, slovakia... it's nice getting to know people so different than ones i would commonly get to know in my area.



I'm not saying anybody who has a MySpace is a weirdo, but among the college population, that's pretty much a rule of thumb.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 5, 2007)

someone give us their facebook url so we can look...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm not saying anybody who has a MySpace is a weirdo, but among the college population, that's pretty much a rule of thumb.



some people are proud to be weirdos.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> . i'd rather be a weirdo than a generic conformist. generic conformist... isn't that redundant?
> 
> maybe it's cool but i've met some really nice people on myspace from germany, italy, france, canada, slovakia... it's nice getting to know people so different than ones i would commonly get to know in my area.



Seriously. 

Weirdos > Arrogant Pricks


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> someone give us their facebook url so we can look...



Facebook | Login

Does that work?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Weirdos > Arrogant Pricks




i'm way too old to hang out with 28 million college kids but that many young, seemingly motivated kids can't be all bad.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

Yea, Repro Man is acting like a lunatic.  I've never seen anybody get so stressed about something so stupid.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Yea, Repro Man is acting like a lunatic.  I've never seen anybody get so stressed about something so stupid.



Trust me, you'll know when I'm acting like a lunatic. 

This ain't it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Facebook | Login
> 
> Does that work?



no you have to register n then log in. you can take a site tour but it seems pretty sterile. myspace seems to offer more capacity to be creative about sharing who you are and garnering the same from others.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Trust me, you'll know when I'm acting like a lunatic.
> 
> This ain't it.



I suck


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> no you have to register n then log in. you can take a site tour but it seems pretty sterile. myspace seems to offer more capacity to be creative about sharing who you are and garnering the same from others.



I don't see MySpace as a place to be more creative, I look at people's page as a complete and utter annoyance.  I love Akira (yes, in that way) but his MySpace page is impossible to look through.  It makes me want to get my gun and shoot myself in the forehead.

Again, I like basic, you three don't.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't see MySpace as a place to be more creative, I look at people's page as a complete and utter annoyance.  I love Akira (yes, in that way) but his MySpace page is impossible to look through.  It makes me want to get my gun and shoot myself in the forehead.
> 
> Again, I like basic, you three don't.





Did you look at my page? It's as stock as they come.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Did you look at my page? It's as stock as they come.



Your page is perfect, it's the 199,999,999 other MySpace pages that make me want to end it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> no you have to register n then log in. you can take a site tour but it seems pretty sterile. myspace seems to offer more capacity to be creative about sharing who you are and garnering the same from others.



http://www.facebook.com/p/Justin_Jordan/1155511157

This should do it...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a facebook account too but I don't like facebook, it's boring.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't see MySpace as a place to be more creative, I look at people's page as a complete and utter annoyance.  I love Akira (yes, in that way) but his MySpace page is impossible to look through.  It makes me want to get my gun and shoot myself in the forehead.
> 
> Again, I like basic, you three don't.



that's funny, i gets all these weird programs to play with on my pc then get mad at Vanity cuz he has his all streamlined n won't install anything bulky or silly. so yea, i like the crazy bells n whistles that drive more serious people bonkers. but it's nice too to get all the info on things that run faster, take up less space or power n don't need to even be installed to run. best of both worlds.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/p/Little_Wing/654174807


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 5, 2007)

I hate when I go on someones MySpace page and a song, 3 movies and 4k pictures go nuts playing and loading. I have friends whose pages I don't even bother going through because even on a high speed connection it takes 5 minutes to load.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't see MySpace as a place to be more creative, I look at people's page as a complete and utter annoyance.  I love Akira (yes, in that way) but his MySpace page is impossible to look through.  It makes me want to get my gun and shoot myself in the forehead.
> 
> Again, I like basic, you three don't.



Are you kidding?!  My page is among the easiest to go through.  I have no glitters, no slideshows, no songs, no graphics, and no aminated gifs unless theyre in the comments.  (Oh wait, there are some in the Movie section but they hardly work)

You come to my site you get what you need right from the start.  The movies I have on there are optional, which means they dont load unless you press play.

Think about the latter...ever go to a girl's page that appeared good in her default pic, but you want to see what the rest of her looks like?  So, you sit through a long fucking slideshow, looking at their kids and their drunk friends, when all you really want to see if if theyre fat, chunky, chubby, pale, ugly, acne covered, thug lovin', druggie-like, drunkie-like, whoreish, familiar...

And of course that slideshow may be sluggish cuz of all the Notebook graphics that are competing for load time, not to mention that god damn dime-a-dozen sex scene of two people in a hotel room.  Jesus, if I never see that shit again, it would be too soon.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> I hate when I go on someones MySpace page and a song, 3 movies and 4k pictures go nuts playing and loading. I have friends whose pages I don't even bother going through because even on a high speed connection it takes 5 minutes to load.



Thats actually why I dont have a song on my page.  If I did, id make it optional, not automatic.

I stop every person's song that I stumble across.  Even if its a good song.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Hmmm 28 million people on facebook, or 200 million on myspace.
> 
> I'll stick with myspace.



That's because facebook wasn't around when you were in college. The way i see it, myspace appeals to people of all ages but mostly the older crowd. Facebook tends to be strictly college/high school kids that make up probably 90%. I'd have to agree with soxmuscle that facebook is a lot easier and better to use. There is no slow loading time, it's simple to find information you need rather than having to look through all that garbage that people put up for music/pictures and other unneccessary crap to make their page look "cool" on myspace. I am a pretty simple and straightforward kind of guy so i'm a facebook person. I tried myspace but couldn't handle it and deleted it after a while. Also, you tend to get a long of random adds from people you don't know on myspace and facebook has better privacy controls and allows you to adjust it according to your needs and wants. 


Without further ado,

Facebook > Myspace


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> That's because facebook wasn't around when you were in college. The way i see it, myspace appeals to people of all ages but mostly the older crowd. Facebook tends to be strictly college/high school kids that make up probably 90%. I'd have to agree with soxmuscle that facebook is a lot easier and better to use. There is no slow loading time, it's simple to find information you need rather than having to look through all that garbage that people put up for music/pictures and other unneccessary crap to make their page look "cool" on myspace. I am a pretty simple and straightforward kind of guy so i'm a facebook person. I tried myspace but couldn't handle it and deleted it after a while. Also, you tend to get a long of random adds from people you don't know on myspace and facebook has better privacy controls and allows you to adjust it according to your needs and wants.
> 
> 
> Without further ado,
> ...



I was going to just give the website a gander, but now that LittleWing said you have to register, now I wonder if my curiosity is that interested..  I might register just to check it out, cuz like Myspace, it doesnt take rocket science to figure out.

If Facebook isnt allowing users to be custom with their sites, my left nut says it *will *be.

If you dont want a custom site, then you dont have to do anything but add pics and text.  If you want to look at other people's pages, but not want to look at all the other junk they have on the site, well, I dont know what to tell you.  People put up a lot of shit to "express themselves."  As cheesy as it is, I cant see how something that has a lot less features to keep it a basic site can compare to Myspace.

The random emails and spam gets old, but its gotten better.  Not to mention, there are now controls to avoid all spammers period.  

I might be biased cuz Ive gotten laid off of Myspace more than once.  In fact, I sucked on my biggest and best set of tits from there, so Id say it isnt all that bad.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 5, 2007)

Never heard of Facebook before, but MySpace hurts my eyes. Even Akira's space is a pain to look at tbh. Not to mention all the information on MySpace is scattered across the page like puke on the pavement. I mean damn, the page doesn't even fit into my screen. I can barely read all the text, because of the shitty colors and the awful background. And...

Sorry about that. End of rant.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2007)

Christ, is it really that bad?


----------



## goob (Jul 5, 2007)

*OK. *

*Who has met, dated and fucked someone from Myspace????*


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah... your page is among the less painful ones though. Repro's is sort of good, but it's a bit dull too.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

It's not that he's that bad, it's just your site's background makes it impossible to see what is what, and which is which.  All the bullshit that people are writing on your "wall" blends in as if it was you that put it up and it's just a complete annoyance.  The pictures are scattered everywhere, its of all different random bullshit.

I don't know, yours isn't the worst I've seen, it's still an eye sore to go check out though.

And yea, Repro's is "good" for MySpace page but like WB said, it looks dull and shitty.  There really isn't no middle ground that I've seen.  When I find a MySpace page I like, I'll post it, but don't hold your breath, I've never come across one where I didn't want to kick the guy in the balls or punch the girl in the tit.

I guess if you're getting poon from it, more power to you.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't think mine is too bad.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I don't think mine is too bad.



Your's is fine.  You can atleast differentiate the background from the slides.  Still, it's very busy.

Again, I've yet to find a MySpace page I've liked.  Not one.  So...


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, yours is readable Jodi. Eventhough it's still too big for my screen.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Your's is fine.  You can atleast differentiate the background from the slides.  Still, it's very busy.
> 
> Again, I've yet to find a MySpace page I've liked.  Not one.  So...


 I like mine.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> That's because facebook wasn't around when you were in college. The way i see it, myspace appeals to people of all ages but mostly the older crowd. Facebook tends to be strictly college/high school kids that make up probably 90%. I'd have to agree with soxmuscle that facebook is a lot easier and better to use. There is no slow loading time, it's simple to find information you need rather than having to look through all that garbage that people put up for music/pictures and other unneccessary crap to make their page look "cool" on myspace. I am a pretty simple and straightforward kind of guy so i'm a facebook person. I tried myspace but couldn't handle it and deleted it after a while. Also, you tend to get a long of random adds from people you don't know on myspace and facebook has better privacy controls and allows you to adjust it according to your needs and wants.
> 
> 
> Without further ado,
> ...



Think about it, what are these sites for? Networking. Would you rather network amongst 28 million people, or amongst 200 million?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jul 5, 2007)

Mine is good.  Simple background with a kick ass song.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Think about it, what are these sites for? Networking. Would you rather network amongst 28 million people, or amongst 200 million?



I'd rather network with people my age and not be creeped up upon by Chris Hansen from Dateline NBC.

I don't network to talk with random sketch balls.  It's to keep in touch with friends and family, to be able to check out people you hang out with and see what they're like, etc.

From what you guys are saying about MySpace, I think comparing the two as like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> And yea, Repro's is "good" for MySpace page but like WB said, it looks dull and shitty.  There really isn't no middle ground that I've seen.  When I find a MySpace page I like, I'll post it, but don't hold your breath, I've never come across one where I didn't want to kick the guy in the balls or punch the girl in the tit.
> 
> I guess if you're getting poon from it, more power to you.



Am I missing something? There is absolutely NOTHING going on on your facebook page. It's just a business card really with no information available to non-facebook users. That's the stupidest thing I've ever seen. At least on myspace there is some sort of networking potential. Facebook is a limited community with limited opportunity compared to myspace. Just because it's "not cool" to you and your friends doesn't make it shitty. 

Myspace slays facebook. Get over it.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'd rather network with people my age and not be creeped up upon by Chris Hansen from Dateline NBC.
> 
> I don't network to talk with random sketch balls.  It's to keep in touch with friends and family, to be able to check out people you hang out with and see what they're like, etc.
> 
> From what you guys are saying about MySpace, I think comparing the two as like comparing apples to oranges.





Why, it's the same fucking thing.  I only talk to people that I know, I'm not on there to pick up chicks.  Shit happens on the weekends involving drinking and pictures, then someone leaves a funny message involving those pictures and there ya go...fucking myspace. 

I do also keep in touch with my good friends from PA.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Am I missing something? There is absolutely NOTHING going on on your facebook page. It's just a business card really with no information available to non-facebook users. That's the stupidest thing I've ever seen. At least on myspace there is some sort of networking potential. Facebook is a limited community with limited opportunity compared to myspace. Just because it's "not cool" to you and your friends doesn't make it shitty.
> 
> Myspace slays facebook. Get over it.



We disagree, nothing more.

You like having shit sprayed all over your screen, I don't.
I like the business card like screen where everything is easy to locate and access, you don't.

End of story.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> Why, it's the same fucking thing.  I only talk to people that I know, I'm not on there to pick up chicks.  Shit happens on the weekends involving drinking and pictures, then someone leaves a funny message involving those pictures and there ya go...fucking myspace.
> 
> I do also keep in touch with my good friends from PA.



I really lost interest in this _argument._  Who gives a shit?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

goob said:


> *OK. *
> 
> *Who has met, dated and fucked someone from Myspace????*




Me and AKIRA for starters.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Me and AKIRA for starters.



Well done.  Now this is something I'll continue to talk about.  How'd you meet him?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I really lost interest in this _argument._  Who gives a shit?





I agree.  Both the sites are fucking GHEY if you ask me.  If everyone I fucking know didn't have a page I would definitely not have one.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> I agree.  Both the sites are fucking GHEY if you ask me.  If everyone I fucking know didn't have a page I would definitely not have one.



fuck!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> We disagree, nothing more.
> 
> You like having shit sprayed all over your screen, I don't.
> I like the business card like screen where everything is easy to locate and access, you don't.
> ...



The funny thing is you and Witchblade referred to my page as "dull and shitty." Now it has shit sprayed all over it?? My page is very easy to access. 

You don't even know what you are saying....


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> fuck!



My sentiments exactly


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> The funny thing is you and Witchblade referred to my page as "dull and shitty." Now it has shit sprayed all over it?? My page is very easy to access.
> 
> You don't even know what you are saying....



I didn't say yours had shit all over the screen, but just about everybody elses does.  Again, you are getting seriously irritated by me wanting to take a dump on MySpace.com.  Take a breather, for christs sake.  Are you and one of the owners currently packing eachothers fudge or something?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I didn't say yours had shit all over the screen, but just about everybody elses does.  Again, you are getting seriously irritated by me wanting to take a dump on MySpace.com.  Take a breather, for christs sake.  Are you and one of the owners currently packing eachothers fudge or something?





Howard Stern is GOD


Maybe this will change up the topic for a bit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> Howard Stern is GOD
> 
> 
> Maybe this will change up the topic for a bit.



I agree.  What have you been doing all week with him on vacation?  I've certainly been more productive at work, or at least I was on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I didn't say yours had shit all over the screen, but just about everybody elses does.  Again, you are getting seriously irritated by me wanting to take a dump on MySpace.com.  Take a breather, for christs sake.



No, _you're_ getting seriously irritated because I'm burying your argument. I'm very calm right now.  




> Are you and one of the owners currently packing eachothers fudge or something?



What does that even mean??

You made more sense the other night when you were wasted, making a very sad attempt to "mack" on DontStop. 

You deserve not to be known. Keep using Facebook.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I agree.  What have you been doing all week with him on vacation?  I've certainly been more productive at work, or at least I was on Monday and Tuesday.



Well, the problem nowadays is I can't listen to him all day like I used to.  I used to have a company vehicle and I had it all set up.  I drive a truck all day now I can't hook it up.  So now I basically catch the first hour, and then depending on when I'm finished at work I catch another random hour.  But yeah, it's always depressing when they go on vacation but it is also nice hearing the old shit too.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not irritated at all.  I've got nothing to do but watch the Sox pounce on the Devil Rays the rest of the night, I'm going to eat dinner here shortly before heading to bed for an early workout in the morning.  I've never been better.

I was insinuating that you're acting like a fucking homo by getting angry about this MySpace/Facebook shit.

I also don't think I was trying to "mack" DontStop, but for your blood pressure's sake, I'll agree with that.

My mom tells me I'm very cute and that a lot of people like me, so I'm completely comfortable with where I'm at in life.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm not irritated at all.  I've got nothing to do but watch the Sox pounce on the Devil Rays the rest of the night, I'm going to eat dinner here shortly before heading to bed for an early workout in the morning.  I've never been better.
> 
> I was insinuating that you're acting like a fucking homo by getting angry about this MySpace/Facebook shit.
> 
> ...



How can you tell I'm getting aggravated through a computer screen? That's an amazing gift you have there, your momma should be proud. Her handsome young facebooker has superpowers. 

I'm a homo because I'm simply debating the myspace side of things?? You've resorted to calling me names 2 times now, and _I'm_ the one that's upset? Silly kiddie. 

Have your mommy warm you up some milk and tuck you in so you can get some sleepy. Poor wittle soxie is gwumpy.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't think I ever called you a homo, I just said that you were acting like one.

I guess you just don't like me, which is fine, I'll live.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 5, 2007)

Lawl, we have a myspace vs facebook fight. I don't give a shti either way, but I just got into myspace, and I like it worlds better than facebook. First of all, nobody on myspace can track me down unless I want them too. 

Believe this shit or not, I was actually pretty popular in highschool. I was football captain, had to speak to the school at every pep rally, all that horse shit, so all these fucking kids remember me, so I sign into facebook, and I have 20 fucking friend request to these now 16-19 year old kids that I do nto know. I deny them all, then later find out I denied some little bother of a distant friend or some shit, so I get a call from some dude I haven't talked to in 7 years. WTF is wrong with these homos, just leave me alone. 

yeah, so thats why I like myspace. Hell, only IM people and my brother know who I am.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2007)

Whoa whoa whoa.  Holy shit sox, what the fuck.

We were just talking about these two fuck sites.  Whats with the name calling?  If anyones got a hard on, its you.

I honestly dont understand why there is such a love for either one of these sites.  Theyre either equally good or equally shitty, although I havent seen facebook yet.

From what Ive gathered, theres more potential from myspace.  More people, more features, all free.  

I joined after I heard my friend chris was getting all sorts of pussy on there...then my friend jason was, so I had to see if it was true.  It was...next thing I know, everyone is on there, so it turned into a socail community instead of just a sex site.  Shit, there are actually some people that go on there not looking for sex.  (i dont anymore)

I am really curious as to why Facebook dominates Myspace.  Even if it doesnt, I want to know the reason why anyone would say it.  If its just a college thing, then that wont be convincing.  If anything, I would be on BOTH, since BOTH are free.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

I didn't mean anything by the name calling, I was simply implying that he was acting sophomoric and immature but in turn it made me sound just that.

I felt like I was trying to be convinced that MySpace was better than Facebook and to be honest that's not possible.  Like I said numerous times today, I've yet to come across a MySpace page I deem as even tolerable.

Sorry, Repro.  My apologies Akira.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2007)

Dont apologize.

Tolerable?  This is where the problem lies I think...  What would you care to find?  Are you using facebook to get girl, keep in touch with friends, get notifications of parties/get togethers?

I mean, Ive got some annoyances of my own, but I still can get what I need.  If someone puts up new pics, for example, Ill be able to find them in less than 30 sec.  If I find an old friend or want to look at some tits, I can find those pics quite easily too.

I just dont know what else there is to have.  Take my profile for instance, the Joker/Harley background came with a green font, so now you cant read about me without paying closer attention.  Heh, to be honest, I dont think anyone would read that shit, unless they really really wanted to know "About Me," why not make them work for it.  I think my page is off centered cuz of the pics I have of my girls.  I just cant take them off...especially Jenna's.

  I could always cycle them...


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I didn't mean anything by the name calling, I was simply implying that he was acting sophomoric and immature but in turn it made me sound just that.
> 
> I felt like I was trying to be convinced that MySpace was better than Facebook and to be honest that's not possible.  Like I said numerous times today, I've yet to come across a MySpace page I deem as even tolerable.
> 
> Sorry, Repro.  My apologies Akira.



No worries dude, I ain't mad at ya!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Think about it, what are these sites for? Networking. Would you rather network amongst 28 million people, or amongst 200 million?



Who cares!! What's the difference? Do you know every one of those 200 million people? No. All that matters are your friends and family. I don't know why you are bringing up numbers in this silly argument. Myspace has been around a lot longer than facebook so of course there are more people.

The only reason i have facebook is because it's useful to network and keep in touch with friends and family. Most people don't have AIM and if they do, they usually aren't on at the same time as you are and email is just too plain. Myspace and facebook are the same in many ways (pictures, comments, personal info, etc.) but with a few minor differences in the overall appearance and aspect of it. 

Everyone has their own opinion and interests. 200 million vs 28 million is completely irrelevant. I could have 5,000 friends on my facebook to your 1,000 on myspace. That argument is moot. I just don't see why you're getting so defensive over it .... unless you own myspace but seeing as how "Tom" is on everyone's profile, that's not the case.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Who cares!! What's the difference? Do you know every one of those 200 million people? No. All that matters are your friends and family. I don't know why you are bringing up numbers in this silly argument. Myspace has been around a lot longer than facebook so of course there are more people.
> 
> The only reason i have facebook is because it's useful to network and keep in touch with friends and family. Most people don't have AIM and if they do, they usually aren't on at the same time as you are and email is just too plain. Myspace and facebook are the same in many ways (pictures, comments, personal info, etc.) but with a few minor differences in the overall appearance and aspect of it.
> 
> Everyone has their own opinion and interests. 200 million vs 28 million is completely irrelevant. I could have 5,000 friends on my facebook to your 1,000 on myspace. That argument is moot. I just don't see why you're getting so defensive over it .... unless you own myspace but seeing as how "Tom" is on everyone's profile, that's not the case.



You're missing the point.

How many comics, or bands, or actors, or artists do you know that have gained recognition through Facebook? The bottom line is myspace is a better networking tool than facebook. Period. When your song has the potential to hit 200 million ears, that's saying something. That's where the numbers become relevant in my argument. Saying that Facebook is simply better because the page is less cluttered is just silly. So you like Facebook better? That's cool, say that.  

I use Myspace for the same things you mentioned. To keep in touch with friends and family. I don't have either on Facebook.  

And when did everyone get so damn sensitive? I'm not getting defensive, I'm not a lunatic, and I'm not irritated, I'm simply debating something. You guys like Facebook, I like Myspace. You say Facebook is better, I say Myspace is better. Jesus Fucking Christ.


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't really "get" Facebook.  At first I couldn't even get on it because at that point it was for colleges only and my college wasn't on there.  Then I could set an account up with the company I worked for as my network, so I did.  It's just... Boring.  I don't know.  I know every single person for the 15X friends I have on MySpace in person and maybe 10 of them have Facebook.

Were any of you on Friendster years ago before MySpace became such a huge success?  Now that was lame.

Mine is (since Mark spilled the beans!):
myspace.com/nickig

It's plain and boring and private... But I don't use it to get laid because I'm old (ha!), boring and married.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You're missing the point.
> 
> How many comics, or bands, or actors, or artists do you know that have gained recognition through Facebook? The bottom line is myspace is a better networking tool than facebook. Period. When your song has the potential to hit 200 million ears, that's saying something. That's where the numbers become relevant in my argument. Saying that Facebook is simply better because the page is less cluttered is just silly. So you like Facebook better? That's cool, say that.
> 
> ...



No worries bro. I'm chillin just like you are. I understand what you're saying now and if sitting on a toilet with no wall makes you happy, then so be it.  To each his own


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> No worries bro. I'm chillin just like you are. I understand what you're saying now and if sitting on a toilet with no wall makes you happy, then so be it.  To each his own



Shitting on a toilet with no walls was the most liberating experience of my life.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 5, 2007)

My Myspace page rules   HAHA

I prefer Facebook.  Most people I know use facebook.  And it doesn't seem to be some big whore, look at my band, or look at me I'm a stripper site.  Not that there is anything wrong with strippers


----------



## KentDog (Jul 5, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> That's The way i see it, myspace appeals to people of all ages . Facebook tends to be strictly college/high school kids that make up probably 90%. I'd have to agree with soxmuscle that facebook is a lot easier and better to use. There is no slow loading time, it's simple to find information you need rather than having to look through all that garbage that people put up for music/pictures and other unneccessary crap to make their page look "cool" on myspace. I am a pretty simple and straightforward kind of guy so i'm a facebook person. I tried myspace but couldn't handle it and deleted it after a while. Also, you tend to get a long of random adds from people you don't know on myspace and facebook has better privacy controls and allows you to adjust it according to your needs and wants.
> 
> 
> Without further ado,
> ...


+1

Facebook is just taken more seriously in general. I don't think MySpace could ever start up a serious "marketplace" like Facebook has, where you can easily find housing in college towns or sell furniture or books, etc.. Nor do I think they could ever create the global fund raiser groups that Facebook has (ex. For every 1,000 who join this group, I will donate $1 to The Breast Cancer Society/Dafur, and then have hundreds willing to match or do a percentage of their campaign contributions). MySpace is annoying to me because of all the kids on it. Facebook has closer, more limited communities (where someone from a different college cannot see your profile unless they are your friends, or if they are in the same region [not too sure about this one since I'm not in any regions at the moment]). And who says MySpace has 200M members? More like 1/3 of that with kids having multiple profiles. I just find it hard to take MySpace seriously with the sheer amount of spam on it.

Akira, Facebook just added third-party programming, which allows for more customization without going overboard (which I consider MySPace to be) --> no long load times.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 5, 2007)

I didnt like facebook because my face would get tagged by random pictures with me being a dipshit


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 5, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> I didnt like facebook because my face would get tagged by random pictures with me being a dipshit



You can untag yourself or tell the person who tagged you to untag it. It's not hard.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah but I didnt check the thing except once or twice a month plus that facebook feed thing made me feel like a stalker.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 6, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> The funny thing is you and Witchblade referred to my page as "dull and shitty." Now it has shit sprayed all over it?? My page is very easy to access.
> 
> You don't even know what you are saying....


Read my posts again.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 6, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Read my posts again.



Ok, so you said dull and he said "dull and shitty."  



Witchblade said:


> Yeah... your page is among the less painful ones though. Repro's is sort of good, but it's a bit dull too.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2007)

I look at this from a black & white standpoint.  You can do everything on Myspace that you can with Facebook, plus more.

I checked it out when I got home last night.  Wasnt impressed.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I look at this from a black & white standpoint.  You can do everything on Myspace that you can with Facebook, plus more.
> 
> I checked it out when I got home last night.  Wasnt impressed.



Hey, what is your Username reference?  Is it to do with the pornstar that is always on Bubba the love spounge?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2007)

Hah!  I dont know!  I do know its the name Mark Walberg makes up for his character when he and his partner make that cops & robbers porn show.

Brock Landers & Chest Rockwell.  I sport both names cuz, yes you guessed it, I am that active.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 6, 2007)

Akira - AkiraNYC.com LOL


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Hey, what is your Username reference?  Is it to do with the pornstar that is always on Bubba the love spounge?



It's from Boogie Nights.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 6, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> It's from Boogie Nights.



Well I will just imagine it is her AkiraNYC.com


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Well I will just imagine it is her AkiraNYC.com





Waaay cooler.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh, wrong username.


----------



## DontStop (Jul 6, 2007)

Boogie nights is one of my fav movies.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 6, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Boogie nights is one of my fav movies.



Ditto.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jul 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Im just a bad haircut away from being emo...



sig'd


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jul 6, 2007)

So I finally finished reading every single post in this god forsaken thread and I must say the arguing and bickering is entirely pointless.

Friendster has so little features it's... ickkk

Anyway.  Facebook is obviously geared differently than myspace so preferences are going to differ depending on the type of person you are.  There is no saying which one is better in general, it's just which one is better for you that matters.  If you're having a better experience using MySpace or Facebook then more power to you, don't be so arrogant as to think your opinion bests someone else's.

I prefer MySpace because I can express myself better and I think that allows people a better insight as to what kind of person I am when I do my networking.  I have a song on my page but you have to click play for it to play because I don't agree with songs just starting automatically on a page.  It's annoying and if you want to read someone's page without a low sound quality song blaring by some artist you don't like then you're just like me.  I also have a video on my page... same thing, you have to choose to play it.  

I also don't like having to scroll sideways on any page, that's for the internet in general.  If I have to scroll sideways to see your entire page as well as up and down I won't read your page.  Sometimes people leave me comments with pictures that cause my page to side scroll and I'll just read the comment then delete it.  I have a background for the page and a different one for my little windows but it's a light colored, and inoffensive background that allows the text to still be easily readable.  Basically it speaks to the aspect of my personality that I like to be creative to a point where I'm not throwing my overly stylized garbage in your face.  I like style but I don't like anything to be tacky, unnattractive, annoying, or frustrating.

Even now I'm still considering trading my window background for something that makes the text even MORE easy to read.  I wish I could figure out how to just fade it or something.

www.myspace.com/themaximum

It's private and there are a couple of you on here that know my last name, and if you don't then don't worry about seing my page.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2007)

Apology accepted.

My page has to be scrolled to the side a bit and its annoying, but when I read your view on what you do when others post up comments that cause a larger page, I just had to say that I dont give that much of a shit about having a nice page.

Not that I was arguing in this thread, but I wanted to get info.  However, I see people getting "frustrated" with pages like mine.  I seriously think mine is one of the lesser evils on myspace.com, if you dont believe me, click on my "number 1" friend.

So all in all, I dont care if my page is cluttered.  Every so often someone will post a pic that is huge and possibly disgusting and to tell you the truth, I wont delete it.  I never have!  I will delete posts that arent funny though...or taboo (e.g. a scene from From Justin to Kelly).

In case anyone didnt know, I was already kicked off Myspace for vulgar and obscene pics.  Hah, and I wasnt the one that posted them!


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jul 6, 2007)

I think I should also add that I've slept with 5 different girls that I met on MySpace.

AKIRA you say you don't care enough to delete a pic that's too big, but what's the big deal there's a delete link right on it it's not like it's difficult.  One girl asked me why I deleted it, I just told her it was hilarious and thanked her for sending it but I deleted it 'cause it was too big and stretched my page out.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 6, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> I think I should also add that I've slept with 5 different girls that I met on MySpace.
> 
> AKIRA you say you don't care enough to delete a pic that's too big, but what's the big deal there's a delete link right on it it's not like it's difficult.  One girl asked me why I deleted it, I just told her it was hilarious and thanked her for sending it but I deleted it 'cause it was too big and stretched my page out.



I do the same thing, I can't stand having to side scroll.


----------



## rooptophunny (Jul 6, 2007)

if you never had a myspace account how do you know how to debug their pages?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> I think I should also add that I've slept with 5 different girls that I met on MySpace.
> 
> AKIRA you say you don't care enough to delete a pic that's too big, but what's the big deal there's a delete link right on it it's not like it's difficult.  One girl asked me why I deleted it, I just told her it was hilarious and thanked her for sending it but I deleted it 'cause it was too big and stretched my page out.



Hah, cuz I dont care if its too long.  Everyone else gets annoyed, I dont!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 6, 2007)

rooptophunny said:


> if you never had a myspace account how do you know how to debug their pages?



Because I am a fucking genius, thats how.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 6, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> I think I should also add that I've slept with 5 different girls that I met on MySpace.
> 
> .



I want to hear more about how you guys did this shit. Seriously, did you meet these people, then later dated, or did they just come over to your house and fuck because you had a cool myspace page?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, let me see....

I met a couple of them and we hung out here and there with the company of alcohol and one night BAM right in the vertical kisser!

A couple of others came out for a night of drinks and let loose on that night.

Some are insecure, others are using myspace for a piece of ass as well as I did, and some just think they found true love.

Trust me, I am no casanova.  I pissed off a girl tonight who thought I was "hot."

Tiffany:  I am gonna go dance!
Me:  why here...and why now?
Tiffany:  Hah, why not hunny?!
Me:  Cuz youll sweat.
Tiffany:  Girls dont sweat, they glisten!  Heh heh
Me:  ...heh heh, no they dont, they grease.  Besides, moisture causes stench.
Tiffany:  Well I dont stink!
Me:  How do I know?  A girl that drinks, goes out to a 85 degree bar, dances, then goes home with a guy is gonna stink...and stink even worse down there.
Tiffany:  Ok, you know what?  You just made my shitlist.
Me:  Hah, does that mean I am next?

Then she pulled out a cigarette...

Me:  Oh jesus, you smoke too?  Whats with the uptightness of what Ive got to say about stench, followed by a puff from a shit stick?

Heh, she still texted me her number..


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 7, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Well, let me see....
> 
> I met a couple of them and we hung out here and there with the company of alcohol and one night BAM right in the vertical kisser!
> 
> ...



HAHA love it.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jul 7, 2007)

AKIRA you are definitely the man.  As much of a "not a pussy" I am, I'd still have ignored all that stink and smoke crap and been totally nice to her... then just not called her haha.


----------



## DontStop (Jul 7, 2007)

i think you should add me on facebook favourite american


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 7, 2007)

lawl, i actually have a myspace page.


----------



## goob (Jul 7, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> lawl, i actually have a myspace page.


 
C'mon, post the link 'dyl.....


----------



## Arnold (Jul 7, 2007)

Please put a link on your Myspace pages to all or at least one of these:

IronMagazine
IronMagazine Forums
IronMagLabs Supplements

Thanks!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2007)

Prince said:


> Please put a link on your Myspace pages to all or at least one of these:
> IronMagazine
> IronMagazine Forums
> IronMagLabs Supplements
> Thanks!



I'll ask Tesla to make a few banners.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 7, 2007)

goob said:


> C'mon, post the link 'dyl.....




lawl ok


----------



## maniclion (Jul 7, 2007)

DontStop said:


> i think you should add me on facebook favourite american


I refuse to add any "puck slapping, maple syrup swillers" to anything.....


----------



## DontStop (Jul 7, 2007)

awesome.


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 7, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Trust me, I am no casanova.  I pissed off a girl tonight who thought I was "hot."




I can vouch for you not being Casanova.    Only you could screw up in less than an hour with a girl I was sure would like you and vice versa.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2007)

Well she did call me later..  And how did she get my number?


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd of posted sooner but I've been up in Northeast Oklahoma assisting Flood Victims.

Witmaster


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jul 7, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> I'd of posted sooner but I've been up in Northeast Oklahoma assisting Flood Victims.
> 
> Witmaster



"Sorry I'm late mom, I was out saving the world again."


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> I'd of posted sooner but I've been up in Northeast Oklahoma assisting Flood Victims.
> 
> Witmaster



welcome back


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 7, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> welcome back


Thanks 

It's good to be home.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 7, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> "Sorry I'm late mom, I was out saving the world again."


Heh....  Not quite that drastic but it was a good mission to be a part of.  It's always sad and tragic to see lives torn asunder by natural disaster but, it's also encouraging to see such a huge outpouring of benevolence to those in need.

Still.... it was a helluva way to spend my 4th of July holiday.


----------



## Will Brink (Jul 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> So I finally got on myspace. I called it gay for a long time, but now people are asking me to debug their fucking myspace pages, so I was at a party last Saturday, and this dude offered me 50 bucks to fix his myspace from sending out mass spam.
> 
> Since I was having to do this shit, I thought it would be smart to make an account. I can now see how people can get lost in creativity. I haven't even added much, but I spent 3 hours just fucking around and looking at different band pages.
> 
> ...



Just put one up finally:  www.myspace.com/brinkzone


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 23, 2007)

myspace.com/lucifuge138


----------



## RasPlasch (Jul 23, 2007)

www.myspace.com/133496636


----------



## vortrit (Jul 26, 2007)

Myspace


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 31, 2008)

danny81 said:


> myspace.com/dancuyulis ill add a link


I Found It !!!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I Found It !!!!!


You can find more than that, if you look carefully, Sherlock.


----------



## captaincaberman (Feb 1, 2008)

I thought Danny would look different.

MySpace.com - Sick Figures - Atlanta, US - Alternative / Rock / Folk Rock - www.myspace.com/sickfigures


----------

